# Mystery Animal Washes Up on Beach



## skeletonowl

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local&id=6297096

To me, it looks like a hairless dog with a beak. Kind of like a griffin without the wings?
The scientist's great guess was its a raccoon. Wow. No.
Idk, but check it out!

Edit: It appears someone in the comments posted today it looks like a Griffen. Cool I didn't even see that! Great minds must think alike!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Very interesting! I was intrigued, so did some more research. (Love zoocryptology.)










If you look at the right "hand," the animal looks like it has been skinned and still has the fur turned at the wrist.


----------



## Dr Morbius

It's a skinned dog. Probably a snub nosed breed, like a bulldog, or a boxer of some kind.


----------



## Tyler

I dont know, that does look like a beak. All I know is its pretty freaky looking...very interesting.


----------



## Aelwyn

Couldn't they just do a dna test and find out the species?


----------



## HibLaGrande

I agree with Dr. M. severe trauma to the upper jaw/nose. done by an experienced skinner


----------



## HalloweenZombie

It's a racoon. Google racoon skulls and you will see that they look just like that. They also have extended front paws. Hopefully, someone finds the jerk that skinned it and threw it out so they can skin him.


----------



## Aelwyn

HalloweenZombie said:


> Hopefully, someone finds the jerk that skinned it and threw it out so they can skin him.


Agreed!


----------



## sharpobject

I just don't understand the mentality of some people. So sad.


----------



## midnight_moon

There is some really sick people in this world....


----------



## RAXL

There is some kinda animal quarantine island off the coast there, big lab, spotlights, fences, the whole works. While the director of the lab swears it didn't escape from there, who is gonna be shocked when they come up one "crazy rat/cat/racoon" short on their inventory?


----------



## crossblades400

Woah, ok ericwithnok on his blog showed another pic, this looks to bulky and pig like to be a racoon


----------



## Tyler

Is that the same animal?


----------



## EMU

LMFAO i was their when the pic was taken ... i ran over shifted it a bit ... ITS A DOG lmfao look closely at the mouth thing it has the same structure as a dog's snout.. a montauk veterinarian said it should be a pitbull retriever mix, who looks as if it was dead for a month floating... i was surfing that day when it washed up .. oh the screams put me in my happy place LMFAOOO


----------



## Johnny Thunder

NEW 'MONTAUK MONSTER' WASHES UP ON LONG ISLAND BEACH

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,520044,00.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mulder would pursue the "biological warfare/swine flu" experiment explanation; Scully would go the Occam's razor route - “The simplest explanation for a phenomenon is most likely the correct explanation."


----------



## Papa Bones

Years ago, I played a little D&D, and in some of those games are monsters called owlbears, which have owl heads on bear bodies. That's what this thing looks like to me. Don't get me wrong though, I'm not saying thats what I think it is, just thats what it reminds me of. The comment about it looking like a wingless griffin reminded me of them lol. Really, I think its more likely some kind of dog that has had its face mutilated than a raccoon. I just wonder how it got that way- It has been in the water a while, and I know from criminology classes that water makes flesh decay faster, so I wonder if some one dumped a dead dog in the ocean and this is just how it ended up looking, or if it was done on purpose as a monster hoax.


----------



## Kaoru

I think this story poped up again on the net with a recent article...You can probably google this and find it...but I find it strange it came up again. Who knows it might just be another prank.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Kaoru said:


> I think this story poped up again on the net with a recent article...You can probably google this and find it...but I find it strange it came up again. Who knows it might just be another prank.


Yes, that's the link I posted today.


----------



## Kaoru

either there are alot more ppl in on this or there realy is something that nasty dying around.


----------



## Don Givens

To me, the first one looks like some a trapper caught a raccoon and did what trappers do when they catch a ****. 

The second looks like the decomposed corpse of a dog.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This story is reporting it is a rotting raccoon.

http://scienceblogs.com/tetrapodzoology/2009/05/montauk_monster_take_2_sigh.php


----------



## skeletonowl

Thanks for updating! I'm excited that another one washed up!

Here is a site someone has made dedicated to the "monster" and he also claims to have good photos that he will share only with news stations really interested in the story. Seems like this guy is a little extreme but still interesting!
http://www.montauk-monster.com/

WARNING: Pictures of the new one are even uglier than the first!


----------



## Papa Bones

I'm glad they finally identified it, and as something fairly normal... you wouldn't believe the things I have seen that thing called. Far be it from me to diss horror or sci-fi, but I think a lot of people are watching too much of it. Really, what's more likely, that it's a dead animal of some kind, maybe missing some parts or yeah, maybe even something we haven't discovered yet, or that it's A. an alien. B. A scientific experiment. C. a demon- this one seems to be coming from extremely hard core fundamentalists, ya know, the type who see just about anything out of the ordinary as a warning from God to repent, fo he will be destroying us all any second now. I have even seen this thing blamed for swine flu :googly:


----------

